

Show HN: Interactive video player in Javascript/HTML5 - lux

Finally got a pet project of mine online:<p>http://www.cacophonyjs.com/
http://github.com/jbroadway/cacophony<p>And a basic demo video:<p>http://www.cacophonyjs.com/examples/demo.html<p>It's an interactive video player in Javascript using overlapping HTML5 video and canvas elements, a timeline, and a series of plugins to render visual effects or handle various forms of interactivity.<p>Interactive elements can be mouse-based or text input, pulling data in from external sources, and saving input from viewers to change aspects of the video over time.<p>I'm working on a video with this as an art project with a friend, but hoped that in releasing the player other artists can use it to make even better effects and things I never would have thought of.<p>(Note: Obviously inspired by http://thewildernessdowntown.com/ although I've been playing with some of the underlying elements for a while before that. They did show me what's possible and get me motivated to follow through! :)
======
lux
Clickable links:

<http://www.cacophonyjs.com/> <http://github.com/jbroadway/cacophony>

Basic demo video:

<http://www.cacophonyjs.com/examples/demo.html>

------
Jarred
It's not loading.

edit: Nevermind, it just took about 5 minutes or so to load.

System Specs are 4gb ram, AMD Atholon 2 x4 2.8ghz, and this is running on a
160gb SATA hardrive, with about 2.2gb of ram usage and fairly minimal CPU
usage.

It looks really cool, it just needs a performance boost.

~~~
lux
What browser are you using? It plays for me in all browsers on iMac and
MacBook Pro, but I've also tested on a bunch of other machines including a
pretty old Windows desktop at work. It is pretty CPU hungry at points to be
sure.

That said, some things definitely need optimization before it could go 1.0.
Thanks for checking it out btw :)

